# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Гопники

## Undead

Как вы относитесь к самым обычным гопникам со всеми ытекающими последствиями
Я - нейтрально... Т.к. обычный гопник выходец из очень неудачной семьи... Из за 
того я их не презираю, я думаю почти каждый из здесь присутстующих если бы родились в семье родителей-дебилов, причем этот дебилизм этот очень часто проявлялся на вас лично, любой из нас был бы таким же... Но т.к. их и уважать особо не за что мое отношение к ним нейтральное, а к их родителям сами понимаете )

Ваше мнение?

Доп. Вопрос:
На подлость надо отвечать подлостью? Скажем если на вас напали 3х1 то надо ли потом на каждого из них по одиночке напасть 3х1

----------


## Аска

Я как хиппи и просто разумный человек (как я понимаю это слово), полностью против насилия и за взаимопомощь. Согласна, что гопота - это всего лишь несчастливые ребята из несчастливых семей. А в таком случае, наверное, надо помочь человеку?..

----------


## Undead

Выбрал вариант по доброму с ними но кулаки разрешаются

----------


## Painkiller

Убивать таких сук надо, а лучше калечить, так же, как они искалечили меня.Я тут причем, если у них жизнь не удалась?Я тоже выходец из неудачной семьи, и что теперь взять 4-ых друзей и пойти первому встречному напинать, битой по голове дать и кастетом в нос?
Ненавижу гопоту...Что я им сделал, чтобы со мной так поступать?Из-за них сюда и пришел.

----------


## Raz1el

Да мочить в сортире! приковать цепями в темном поздземелье , кормить 2 раза в неделю, и каждый день наносить ранение по больнее и оставлять на ночь истекать кровью пока не здохнут... Када мелкий был, жил еще не в Латвии а в Жуковском(мож кто знает, недалеко от Москвы город) , так там полно их... скоко раз эти уроды забирали мои чесно скопленные бабки.... ргхххх  :evil:

----------


## Wolf

сталкивался с ними всего один раз. просто какието уроды. ниче они сделать несмогли. а вапще бить таких надо.

----------


## Undead

Я тож сталкивался... Когда был соовсем малым(ну лет 5)рос в гоповской группе...
Правда большинство из тех с кем я сталкивался - не те о ком я говорю, я говорю о тех кто стал такими по причине... Которую они сами считают причиной
С 2-мя такими дрался(2х1, *гордо*победил, правда они не такие уж и сильные, я бугай а они забитые и маленькие... Зато с кастетом один которым сам по себе ударил, в прочем подробности не важны))
Так вот, я уверен, попадись им достойные родители - они бы ТАКИМИ были людьми, ну я хз, может и самыми обычными но уж точно не плохими... Так же я более менее нормально отношусь к гопникам которые просто росли среди гопников и просто стали такими из за того что в их случае быть "не таким" опасно....
Таких тоже знаю
Но вот гопота у которой все более менее на уровне... Я бы их предпочел бить... По возможности... Возможно даже после того что я скажу меня посчитают недалеким по уму но бить даже пожалуй ради удовольствия т.к. спорт я не люблю(всмысле другими способами использовать свои способности не интересно мне)
p.s. Дерусь ООЧЕНЬ редко чуть что

----------


## Undead

[quote="Undead"]Как вы относитесь к самым обычным гопникам со всеми ытекающими последствиями
Я - нейтрально... Т.к. обычный гопник выходец из очень неудачной семьи... Из за 
того я их не презираю, я думаю почти каждый из здесь присутстующих если бы родились в семье родителей-дебилов, причем этот дебилизм этот очень часто проявлялся на вас лично, любой из нас был бы таким же... Но т.к. их и уважать особо не за что мое отношение к ним нейтральное, а к их родителям сами понимаете )

Ваше мнение?

----------


## Ген

> То, что их порождает социум - не оправдание. Человек судит со своей точки зрения, а не руководствуясь каким-либо объективным смыслом. Учитывает свои чувства и нормы морали. И поэтому я считаю, что имею полное моральное право относиться к гопам крайне негативно.


 +1 
только убивать никого не надо, и быдлом считать; самооборона - да, а вот никаких причин для агрессии я не вижу.
видал разных людей, среди моих ровесников - вполне адекватных, образованных даже, но я не стал бы всё равно делить мир улицы на гопников и остальных, нормальных; мы НИЧЕМ, поверь, не лучше гопоты. Вся культура - чито внешнее, наносное.

----------


## blooddrakon

Когда мозг у человека не развит и перевоспитание методом общения уже не помогает остается только физическое внушение, то-есть бить и еще раз бить.... 



> тут дело не в родителях... у моего знакомого родители ни чем не отличаются от ваших или моих... всё, как у всех...а сын гопник..


 +1 полностью согласен. У моей матери есть подруга, а у подруги сын. Семья у них вполне обеспеченная, только-вот паренек этот недавно с друзьями обули какого-то мужика, и теперь этот парень с его друзьями сидят по обвинению в грабеже. Так-что родители и материальные положение не являются основополагающим фактором в данном вопросе.

----------


## Blackwinged

Убивать, убивать, убивать, убивать, убивать, убивать, убивать... Медленно, со вкусом и знанием дела.
Это относится к ним и ко всему прочему маргинальному быдлу.

----------


## Undead

Так, тема умерла, воскресим
В общем когда я отсиживал в дурдоме за су был там один чел, гоп натуральный... По всем правилам... Так вот когда я с ним мылся в душе у него на руке был неплохой порез(думаю те кто делают это для показа делают меньше)
Итак вопрос, как вы относитесь к самоубийству гопоты?(Не знаю за это ли он сидел, он сказал что просто за плохое поведение)

----------


## taggart

Уважаю 'трудяг'. Понимаю Воров. Интересуюсь олигархами.

Но тупых крохоборов***...

(слова не в тему, из второго куплета, убрал)
_Я не то чтоб их не уважаю 
И не то, что просто ненавижу,
Когда слышу и когда встречаю, 
И когда их на экране вижу:
С омерзеньем, как на тараканов, 
На клопов, мокриц и на личинок,
Чёрных мух, бесхвостых павианов, 
Как на "трон" воссевших арлекинов

Я гляжу на ..._
гопников.

-----

А про родителей лечить тут, пожалуйста, не надо. Я думаю все в совершенстве владеют гуглем, что бы без моей помощи найти множественные примеры замечательных людей, "вышедших" из КРАЙНЕ не благоприятных условий.

-----




> На подлость надо отвечать подлостью? Скажем если на вас напали 3х1 то надо ли потом на каждого из них по одиночке напасть 3х1


 Бить их бестолку, денег с таких тоже не взять.. Можно убить. Но делать ли это, каждый желающий и, главное, имеющий такие возможности - решит и без меня )).

-----

**-* опять же стоит заметить, что "1К и мобилу" эта мрась ворует у "обычных граждан", для которых эти вещи могут быть ощутимыми "моральными" и материальными ценностями.

----------


## Painkiller

> *- опять же стоит заметить, что "1К и мобилу" эта мрась ворует у "обычных граждан", для которых эти вещи могут быть ощутимыми "моральными" и материальными ценностями.


 Опять же хочу заметить, что для меня данные вещи не являются истинными ценностями. Если бы они вежливо попросили денег, то я бы может и дал бы, но они не просили ничего, а просто от*%здили без разговора, а за одно и обшмонали.

----------


## Rajtaro

Скажем так, бить их - нет смысла. Менять? Еще более глупо. Я против насилия и именно по этой причине загнала бы всех в газовую камеру. А их родителей уже бы по полной....

----------


## NightKnight

Мне пофиг. Меня не трогают.

----------


## Lost

я считаю что таких людей нет убивать не надо но отгородить от общества стоит.меня то они не трогают но пристают частенько да уж оч приятно слушать на всю улицу какие у тебя ножки и тд, один разаз даже попытался один оч умный экземпляр пощупать благо зонтик оказался под рукой вот им то и огрела хорошо еще что у них культуры хватает девушек не трогать :roll: а вот моему брату повезло меньще поздно вечером возвращался домой и на него напали 7 обкуренных придурков нос сломали весь синий был, но ничего))))они потом ответили за это братик привел своих друзей из уголовного розыска немного с ними поговорили жалко только что не те были а их друзья но ничего теперь ходят здаровуются)вот только так с ними и можно а лучше всего стоит их куда нить на необитаемый остров там им и место)

----------


## сашок

не судите- да не судимы будите © 10 заповедей.

----------


## Agains

сашок-а ты чо такой дерзкий а?Деньги есть шоль?)

----------


## сашок

а что дерзость только в деньгах нынче меряется ?   :Smile:

----------


## NightKnight

*pulsewave*
А "нам" это кому, ежели не секрет?))

----------


## Kranston

> сталкивался с ними всего один раз. просто какието уроды. ниче они сделать несмогли. а вапще бить таких надо.


 Сталкивался с козлами. Пять против одного. Двоих вынес, остальных не получилось =) Моя серая футболка стала бордовой. Ну а нос и раньше был сломан, еще в армии, так что его не жалко =)

----------


## Psalm69

если бы у меня был пистолет, я бы их убивал
все равно не жалко, генетический мусор. новых таких настругать - как два байта переслать )) хех. хотя я конечно по лругому воспитан - но жизнь показывает, что добротой и смирением ты ничего не добьешься, только бит будешь. к тому же их совершенно не жалко.
у меня подргугу одну недавно избили. гасторбайтер какой-то (по сути тот же гопник, гость из солнечной азии бнах). в темном дворе. отобрал сумку, мобилу, деньги - ну как обычно. чуть не задушил, повалил в кусты, пнул ногой в бок, разорвал штаны.. в общем, взять бы арматуру, найти бы его, вот так же, в темном дворе.

ну и таких случаев я много знаю (уверен, каждый вспомнит).

----------


## Freezer2007

Ме пофиг,с того момента как со скинами тусовался гопников рядом не видел :lol:

----------


## Azazello

Считаю, что их надо расстрелять, или повесить.
Т.к. они самые натуральные дЕбилы, могут только разрушать. Ненавижу их!

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

вот как анти-эмо так это все готовы, кто даже не знает что это, а как онти гоп так все молчат, горазды все пиздить слабых, ну хотя гопы тоже слабаки это я к тому что ещё один довод чтобы убить всё человечество 
вот кстати было бы классно еслиб существовало разрешение на отстрел гопов))) ой я был бы такой счастливый)) из дроба прям в бошку

----------


## blooddrakon

> вот кстати было бы классно еслиб существовало разрешение на отстрел гопов))) ой я был бы такой счастливый)) из дроба прям в бошку


 Да было-бы хорошо, вот только дробовик хороший стоит дорого, по мне так бензопила куда дешевле и веселее  :twisted:

----------


## Wolf

а мне както на них всеравно. недавно был ночью в самом криминальном районе нашего города, там цыгане и гопы друг на друге сидят)) вобщем никто даже не подошел с каким нить тупым вопросом.

----------


## TUSKA

а меня как-то раз в детстве гопницы отметелили.Смеху было!Девчонки гораздо более жестоки,чем парни.Фигачили сильно-хотели ноги ломать.А потом испугались возмездия и хотели совсем пришить.И шарфиком задушить.И голову отрезать.Не знаю даже,что их тогда спугнуло :roll: 
Долго не могла ходить и стресс,конечно-то истерика,то смех-несколько дней.
Я думаю,бить их,но не убивать.Просто воспитывать.
Быдло-это,конечно,явление... :shock:

----------


## lifehatesme

Гопник явление фундаментальное. Оглянитесь вокруг! Весь мир дерьмо? А Вот прикинить, что было бы,если бы гопников не было...Возможно ещё хуже! Куда уж хуже? Выходит есть куда... Да и ктому же гопник, есть тонкий намёк на твоё превосходство! Я вынужден на данном этапе моей жизни общаться с ним ежедневно и достаточно плотно и что... Всё что не убивает делает меня сильнее. Я действиельно очень изменился за два года обучения с ними. Я стал гораздо сильнее, осознал ошибки...Конечно я напорол много косяков и их(тех кто меня знает) я расоположене не верну, а вот с новым легко нахожу язык... каким бы о ни бы=)..со мной всегда поделяться и он будет уже хотя бы отчасти общим!

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> вот с новым легко нахожу язык... каким бы о ни бы=)


 только вот я не пойму на нахрена это надо?

----------


## Kranston

> Сообщение от Hvis Lyset Tar Oss
> 
> вот кстати было бы классно еслиб существовало разрешение на отстрел гопов))) ой я был бы такой счастливый)) из дроба прям в бошку
> 
> 
>  Да было-бы хорошо, вот только дробовик хороший стоит дорого, по мне так бензопила куда дешевле и веселее  :twisted:


 Хороший дробовик стоит недорого, дорого стоит крутой дробовик. Тебе SPAS-15 подавай =)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

дороже стоит лицензия на отстрел))

----------


## lifehatesme

> Сообщение от lifehatesme
> 
> вот с новым легко нахожу язык... каким бы о ни бы=)
> 
> 
>  только вот я не пойму на нахрена это надо?


 вынужден общаться...

----------


## Agains

lifehatesme-моё общение с гопниками обычно заканчивается разбитыми щами.Либо у них либо у меня завист от степени моего опьянения).Но тема щей и борща всегда присутствует)

----------


## fallen_angel

Не встречал. Хз, но почему-то всегда мимо проходили, хотя прогулки ночью - любимое дело.

Видимо, я страшный даже для гопов.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Вариант 5.

Хотя бывает моменты, когда этот быкующий контингент люто бесит.

----------


## Дима_

Согласно Конституции РФ, гопника может убить только сотрудник правоохранительных органов, если тот покушался на чью то жизнь. А так вас посадят за убийство гопника, потому что свой суд нельзя совершать и смертная казнь у нас не применяется.
Бред получается, защитишь себя - тебя посадят за убийство/искалечивание гопника, не убьешь и не покалечишь его - тебя покалечат/убьют!

----------


## огрызок тепла

у нас вроде бы гопоты мало. я не могу сказать, что живу в каком-то особо тихом районе. "казанский феномен" известен не только в моем городе, но это было давно. я не скажу, что у нас ту тишь да гладь, мир и спокойствие, а люди  ходят по улицам ночью, размахивают кошельками и никого не боятся, потому что все мы братья. и хулиганство, и нападения, криминал всякий у нас есть. но не ко всем цепляются же и не каждый день. я отношусь к ним нейтрально. так же, как к бродячим бездомным собакам. хотя бездомных собак я подкармливаю. гопника я кормить вряд ли буду

----------


## Selbstmord

Убил бы их всех...проголосовал за первый вариант.

----------


## 71rus

Гопники - это ссаньё  :Smile:  они только толпой смелые

----------


## Crono

2ой вариант, но, к сожалению, такого никогда не будет.

----------


## mertvec

Почему вариант "Добро должно быть с кулаками ..." так непопулярен? =(

----------


## Rum

Естественно, отношусь не очень, когда они на меня наезжают  :Big Grin: 
А это не так уж и редко происходит.

----------


## Ранний

К гопникам отношусь хреново только если меня лично задевают. А так пофиг на них. И убивать их не следует. Иначе придется перебить половину населения (особенно в малых городках и селах). Уровень жизни в стране в целом надо повышать, тогда и гопники почти исчезнут.

----------


## June

> Есть очень простое решение с гопотой, легализация оружия.


 У гопников появится оружие.

----------

